# Water Fountain 1930's



## CherylL (Sep 1, 2020)

The fountain was at an old swimming recreational area built in the 1930's.  It is now a park with trails.  

1



Water fountain 1930s by Cheryl, on Flickr

2



Water fountain 1930&#x27;s by Cheryl, on Flickr

3



Water fountain 1930s by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

Art Deco period?  Bet that could tell a story or two.  No 1 is the pick for me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice set.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2020)

Interesting set......


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 2, 2020)

Probably banned now for all sorts of health reasons


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Probably banned now for all sorts of health reasons



Yeah, imagine fresh water is a health risk.  The times we live in


----------



## CherylL (Sep 2, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Probably banned now for all sorts of health reasons



Could have lead pipes to the fountain?


----------



## CherylL (Sep 2, 2020)

The rec area was for swimming in the Missouri river.  One of the bath houses.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks like an interesting place to shoot..


----------



## CherylL (Sep 2, 2020)

Ron Evers said:


> Looks like an interesting place to shoot..



I plan to go back and get the area with fall colors.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like an interesting place to shoot..
> ...



Not long to wait for that.  Most colourful time of year imo.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2020)

Portland bubblers.


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 3, 2020)

In my yesterday years I used to photo the water pumps and drinking fountains I saw on my holiday 
Sadly many of these have now been removed for health and safety reasons
I was interesting seeing the old village pump, that worked 
You are right, lead pipes and various illness pre covid meant that they could not be used.


----------

